
PayPal abruptly cuts off Pornhub’s payroll - marrrky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/14/20965167/paypal-pornhub-payroll-model-program-payment-options-paxum-verge-performers
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21538460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21538460).

~~~
sillysaurusx
Thank you for being fair. I realize you didn't have to be.

I hope you're doing well. Attempting to replicate HN helped me appreciate just
how much work you put in each day. Take care.

